# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Some mountains, if you'd like them.

## Karnlor

Hi all, made some mountain sketches the previous afternoon - trying it out, since I just started making maps. Figured I'd want some custom mountains.
I have an open WIP thread over at the WIP section (click here)
Which I'll still use for getting feedback - this is just a post to make it easier to grab the resource links, which I'll just update this post to add any new ones I make.

Looked at how other people on here did theirs and tried to copy them a bit. 

Here's an example.
Attachment 93517
Attachment 93520

Current example of brushes being used:
Attachment 95217
Attachment 93609

And this is the file for all CURRENT Photoshop brushes:
Attachment 95215(All brushes, currently, at full resolution)
1/2 Resized Brushes (Does not include the newest upload rivers and forests, only the first pack of both): Attachment 95216

Mountains (1st Pack): Attachment 93534
Hills and Dunes: Attachment 93607
Foliage and Trees: Attachment 93608
Rivers (1st Pack): Attachment 95218
Forests+Rivers (2nd Pack) and 3 Misc. Stamps: Attachment 95219

(Yadda yadda credit nonsense: These Brushes may be used in private and non-commercial projects, only. Commercial use must request direct permission from the artist, do not share or distribute without authorization, unless linked to this source. Fair use copyright laws apply.)

Posted on here, since this is where completed resources go - I'll update this when new ones are made.

Best,
K

----------


## Karnlor

Hello, here is an add-on to the previous brush set, with 10+ more small mountains, as well as 3 new large ones and 3 more spire-types ones.

Example:
Attachment 93525

Add-on attachment is just the new mountains, Mountains_Alpha2 includes the old and the new.
Attachment 93526
Attachment 93533

(Yadda yadda credit nonsense: These Brushes may be used in private and non-commercial projects, only. Commercial use must request direct permission from the artist, do not share or distribute without authorization, unless linked to this source. Fair use copyright laws apply.)


Best,
K

----------


## Karnlor

Brushes (Does not include mountains, separate) for Dunes and Ridge drawings.

Plain categorized images:
Attachment 93540

In use:
Attachment 93538

Brush file for PS:
Attachment 93539

Enjoy - and again, ordinary copyrights and fair use apply

Best,
K

----------


## Diamond

Oh, very nice, especially the dunes one.  Thanks for sharing such awesome resources right off the bat!

----------


## Karnlor

New brushes added - trees and foliage




> Oh, very nice, especially the dunes one.  Thanks for sharing such awesome resources right off the bat!


Of course! And many thanks  :Smile: 

In use (Hi-Res):
Attachment 93601

Low Res:
Attachment 93602

Brushes (Trees and Flora Only, _Full Brushes on Original Post_):
Attachment 93603

(Yadda yadda credit nonsense: These Brushes may be used in private and non-commercial projects, only. Commercial use must request direct permission from the artist, do not share or distribute without authorization, unless linked to this source. Fair use copyright laws apply.)

Best,
K

----------


## Keith Foyston

Wonderful!  Thanks so much for these!

----------


## Karnlor

Rivers, of some variety. Going to have to revisit and make more to break up the monotony a bit...

Example:
Attachment 93658

Thumbnails:
Attachment 93659

Attachment 93660

Attachment 93661

Consider this "Pack 1". Gotta make more..
River Brushes:
Attachment 93648




> Wonderful!  Thanks so much for these!


Of course! You're welcome.

----------


## Altaan

Thanks for sharing those, they're amazing! I wonder if you could help me out a bit here, though. Which tool is best to use your brushes with, i.e. how to apply them to the best effect? I wanted to play around a little in Photoshop today, only to find the larger mountain brushes are in fact so large (~1500px) I couldn't use like more than a few in each corner of the map. Which of course has setbacks, as a large psd with a decent resolution becomes mind-boggingly big in filesize and memory drainage. Sizing down a brush didn't seem like a pretty idea to me either, the details would get all blurred. Would appreciate any sort of advice, and thanks again for sharing!

----------


## Karnlor

> Thanks for sharing those... Which tool is best to use your brushes with, i.e. how to apply them to the best effect? I wanted to play around a little in Photoshop today, only to find the larger mountain brushes are in fact so large (~1500px) I couldn't use like more than a few in each corner of the map...Would appreciate any sort of advice, and thanks again for sharing!


I've been deathly busy with graduate school, so I've been absentee here for a little bit - but yes I figure that might be a difficulty! I just assumed everyone had fast machines these days (mine is almost 10 years old and still holds up). The brushes _are_ large, you're correct. They're basically at the same scale at which I scanned them. I've considered doing some smaller drawn mountains- but I think what I might do is just take the brush sets and make a 1/2 res size, or 1/4 res, so that you wouldn't have to re-size each brush individually. I personally prefer working at the larger scale, as I can erase much more easily and make adjustments more quickly. I imagine i would eventually just shrink down my entire image after I was done.

When I get some free time, finally, I'll make a smaller version of the brushes to be used. I also want to revisit some of the mountains and rivers, as I feel they are definitely large and hard to use more than once or twice in a map - some middle sized, more generalized mountains might be nice. The ones currently in the files are pretty pronounced.

I'll let you know when I'm back in commission, but for now I'm out. Gimme a little bit.

Thanks!

----------


## ChickPea

Thanks for the time and effort you're putting into these brushes, Karnlor. It's appreciated.

----------


## Josiah VE

These are some of the nicest mountain brushes I've seen. Excellent work!

----------


## Caenwyr

This is actually really impressive! And you just started mapping, you say? Astounding!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Altaan

> I've been deathly busy with graduate school, so I've been absentee here for a little bit - but yes I figure that might be a difficulty! I just assumed everyone had fast machines these days (mine is almost 10 years old and still holds up). The brushes _are_ large, you're correct. They're basically at the same scale at which I scanned them. I've considered doing some smaller drawn mountains- but I think what I might do is just take the brush sets and make a 1/2 res size, or 1/4 res, so that you wouldn't have to re-size each brush individually. I personally prefer working at the larger scale, as I can erase much more easily and make adjustments more quickly. I imagine i would eventually just shrink down my entire image after I was done.
> 
> When I get some free time, finally, I'll make a smaller version of the brushes to be used. I also want to revisit some of the mountains and rivers, as I feel they are definitely large and hard to use more than once or twice in a map - some middle sized, more generalized mountains might be nice. The ones currently in the files are pretty pronounced.
> 
> I'll let you know when I'm back in commission, but for now I'm out. Gimme a little bit.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for your reply. I'm looking forward to it!

----------


## Karnlor

Hi all, Updates: 
2nd pack of some smaller, noisier forests - and some smaller, straighter rivers in multiple directions. Also 3 misc stamps (small craters and such)

Also, I've added a 1/2 resolution size of the brushes to the main posts (Does not include new rivers and forests, I'll do that next update)

Attached are the new rivers and forests, and examples:
Attachment 95220

Details:
Attachment 95221

Attachment 95222

Add-on brush file (contains only the new "2nd pack" of forests+rivers):
Attachment 95223

(Yadda yadda credit nonsense: These Brushes may be used in private and non-commercial projects, only. Commercial use must request direct permission from the artist, do not share or distribute without authorization, unless linked to this source. Fair use copyright laws apply.)

Best,
K

----------


## ChickPea

They look fantastic!

----------


## BlueMarine

These all look splendid! Can't wait to try them out! Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## raziaar

Every single one of these attachments says it is invalid. Is that just something on my end?

----------


## Rittmeister_Krefeld

nope, I can't see any of them either

----------


## Yo-L

I'm very curious about them too, but can't see any attachments. Invalid too. Anyone who can post a mirror, or someone who knows whats wrong?

----------


## ChickPea

I'm not sure what's happened to these attachments, as I'm sure they were working previously. You could either PM or leave a visitor message on Karnlor's profile (you can't PM until you've made five posts) to find out what's happened. Possibly Karnlor has taken them down. If it's a technical issue, Karnlor can alert us.

----------


## Yo-L

> I'm not sure what's happened to these attachments, as I'm sure they were working previously. You could either PM or leave a visitor message on Karnlor's profile (you can't PM until you've made five posts) to find out what's happened. Possibly Karnlor has taken them down. If it's a technical issue, Karnlor can alert us.


Thank you. I left a visitor message, we'll see.

----------


## heruca

This lost attachment issue never got sorted out?

----------


## StillnessTolls

i guess not

----------

